# Daisy got her first full groom!



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

I miss my baby's hair! She just got her first full groom today and I'm mortified. She looks like a totally different dog. 
I tried to show a picture of what I wanted her to look like and it turned out nothing like it. I know it's just hair and it's going to grow back. 
I can't seem to find anyone who knows how to properly groom a Havanese and not have them look like a doodle something after. Does anyone have any tips on what I should ask for in the future?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

We hear that story ALL the time on this forum that is why many of us have just learned to do it ourselves. She still looks reallycute though!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think the first real groom when they are puppies is the hardest. I was shocked to see Molly because she looked so different without the messy puppy face. You will get used to it. I keep Molly in a puppy cut because it works best for both of us and I like to see her eyes. You can always grow the face and head back out. Just be prepared for an extended period of time where that hair around the eyes and top of head is too short to lie flat or pull into a top knot. You will learn what look you like that works best for you both.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I think your doggie looks cute! I think the top knot look is really cute if you can do it but I am not good with grooming myself and am resigned to the fact that I will just have to take her to the groomer once/month. Zoe had her first grooming this week also and I love being able to see her eyes and her expressions. I also love the fact that there are no more mats and that it is easier for me to brush without hurting her.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

They did a great job! Yes, the first cut is the hardest! Our first cut was terrible and uneven and we never went back. Zoey is 8 months and had 4 cuts and we've gone shorter and shorter each time. It will grow back but if you are really upset, try to find someone else.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reassurance! :biggrin1: 
I actually had to do some trimming because there were spots on Daisy that were uneven. They said she was well behaved but squirmy. 
Diane, do you have a picture of Molly in her puppy cut? Maybe I can use it as an example next time 
Evelyn, I think you're right. I need to just learn how to groom her myself. I just don't know where to start. 
Linda, you're right. On the bright side, brushing her will be a breeze.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is one example of Molly after a grooming.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is another example from when she was younger. Her ears and tail were much shorter then.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Aw, thank you so much! Molly looks so good! I wish I could go to your groomers! That's gonna help me so much next time. Did they do it all with clippers or was some of it done with scissor work? I think they cut Daisy with clippers 1" throughout. They definitely took too much off her face, more than I asked them to.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think she uses clippers on her body and head, and probably scissors to shape her face and paws. I have told her not to clip too close between her eyes because I don't like it when it looks shaved going down towards her nose. Just like with human hairdressers sometimes they do a cut that you just don't like!


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

True, I thought the picture I showed her was a pretty clear representation but I guess not. It was very close to what Molly looks like. I'm gonna be searching for a new groomer, until then I really can't wait until she grows out. I took her for a walk today and she seemed cold without all her hair. Poor thing! We're gonna have to go back to sweaters even though it's 55-60 degrees outside. Thank you for the pictures! It's going to be a great help the next time I go to the groomers. By the way, I love Molly's supermodel pose on the second pic! :biggrin1:


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Also, does anyone know how to flip the pictures when you post them? I'm not sure why mine gets flipped when I upload mine. Hmm...I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

Aw, you're not alone, (although I think she looks cute!) last time I had Milo groomed I didn't like it at all. However, I asked for it to be very short- I will never do that again! The positive side is that havanese seem to grow hair back very quickly!


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Freckles said:


> Aw, you're not alone, (although I think she looks cute!) last time I had Milo groomed I didn't like it at all. However, I asked for it to be very short- I will never do that again! The positive side is that havanese seem to grow hair back very quickly!


Aw! Thank you! It was definitely a shocker when she came out with such short hair. I know it was a lot of work and her hair is so much more manageable, but I really miss brushing her long hair. 
I didn't realize her undercoat was quite curly. Was Milo's hair curly after you cut it short too?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> Here is one example of Molly after a grooming.


They did a REALLY good job on her. She still looks TOTALLY Havanese. I see so many "puppy cuts" where you can't tell WHAT the do is when they are done. That groomer is a keeper!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DaisyMommy said:


> True, I thought the picture I showed her was a pretty clear representation but I guess not. It was very close to what Molly looks like. I'm gonna be searching for a new groomer, until then I really can't wait until she grows out. I took her for a walk today and she seemed cold without all her hair. Poor thing! We're gonna have to go back to sweaters even though it's 55-60 degrees outside. Thank you for the pictures! It's going to be a great help the next time I go to the groomers. By the way, I love Molly's supermodel pose on the second pic! :biggrin1:


One thing you do have to remember is different coat types will look very different, even cut the same way. Molly looks like she has a silky, non-curly coat. A dog with a curly coat or even a cottony coat would look very different than she does. So you can certainly bring photos as a starting point for discussion with your groomer, but then make sure that the groomer thinks a specific look is even possible with you pup's coat type.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DaisyMommy said:


> Also, does anyone know how to flip the pictures when you post them? I'm not sure why mine gets flipped when I upload mine. Hmm...I must be doing something wrong.


When I post photos from my computer, they always post right. When I try to post phone pix, that I've air dropped to my iPad, all bets are off. It's a total gample which way they will show up. Wish I knew the answer!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DaisyMommy said:


> Aw! Thank you! It was definitely a shocker when she came out with such short hair. I know it was a lot of work and her hair is so much more manageable, but I really miss brushing her long hair.
> I didn't realize her undercoat was quite curly. Was Milo's hair curly after you cut it short too?


A lot of them are curlier when their hair is short... It seems like the weight of longer hair pulls the waves out more. But a REALLY curly coat is almost impossible to manage long, and when cut short, the coat is poodle-ish.


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

DaisyMommy said:


> Aw! Thank you! It was definitely a shocker when she came out with such short hair. I know it was a lot of work and her hair is so much more manageable, but I really miss brushing her long hair.
> I didn't realize her undercoat was quite curly. Was Milo's hair curly after you cut it short too?


Yes! Very curly- in fact when I gave him a bath the other day I couldn't believe how curly it looked as it was drying.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

krandall said:


> When I post photos from my computer, they always post right. When I try to post phone pix, that I've air dropped to my iPad, all bets are off. It's a total gample which way they will show up. Wish I knew the answer!


Aaah! Well, that makes sense now 'cus the photos are taken on my iPhone and air dropped to my MacBook. That's so weird though! One of these day's I'm going to try posting a photo on my husband's PC to see if it does the same thing. :suspicious:


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Freckles said:


> Yes! Very curly- in fact when I gave him a bath the other day I couldn't believe how curly it looked as it was drying.


OH MY GOODNESS! I love your new pic of Milo! That face is cute overload! :biggrin1:


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

DaisyMommy said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! I love your new pic of Milo! That face is cute overload! :biggrin1:


Aw, thank you! I like the photo because it shows him with longer hair  I am just waiting for it to grow out again.


----------

